# Spit coat and stain question



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm running way behind on a built-in for some folks. I have the lower cabs set and getting ready to stain and spray satin sheen, pre-cat lacquer on the tops.
The materials are maple for the face frames, doors, etc.
A few weeks ago before I started the finishing schedule, I did some experimentation and found the following to work out nicely...
Sanded all maple ply to 180 and all hardwood to 120 only. I wanted the hardwood to asbsorb more stain and it worked nicely.
Anyway, I applied a spit-coat of 1# shellac, scuffed, stained and sprayed 3 coats of lacquer. I usually wait until the 2nd coat of lacquer before I scuff for the final coat.
My question...because I don't have much time, I'm thinking I could...
...sand as stated above
...apply the spit-coat
...apply the stain *without* the scuffing step
...shoot the lacquer as usual
Anyone see a problem with skipping the shellac scuffing process?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Just an update for anyone going through the same motions as I do for finishing. Though the shellac raised the grain a bit, it didn't interupt the stain application, and scuffing after the second coat of lacquer took care of the nubs. Worked out great and saved quite a bit of time for what is a large project.


----------

